# Another Reason Your Muscle Building Program Sucks



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the most popular, faulty and dangerous myths espoused in nearly every muscle building program is that you must use a full range of motion on every exercise in order to achieve maximal growth. Supposedly you have to take each movement to the fully stretched position and then finish in the fully “peak” contracted [...]

*Read More...*


----------

